# message "Windows Defender is turned off"



## nwood (Apr 28, 2009)

Whenever I boot up now I find that the Windows Defender icon is not in the system tray, and when I double click on the WD desktop icon there is a message that "Windows Defender is turned off". I can open it without a problem, but it is certainly a nuisance to have to do so manually every time I boot up. I am not sure how long this problem has existed, but it's been at least a week that I know of. Scans appear to run normally, as does Windows Update.

My OS is Vista Home Premium 32 bit on a Dell machine. I also run NIS 2009 and Webroot AV/AS. I prefer to use the Norton Firewall. All of these apps have been running together without any obvious conflicts. Is it possible that updates to any of them might be responsible for this problem? I doubt very much that malware is to blame because full scans never turn up anything, and I try to run a clean machine.

Thanks to anyone who can offer some insight.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, the solution is simple, Norton it is just not suitable to run on any home computer. Get rid of it, use their uninstaller and use windows firewall the problem with Norton is very poor code and it's firewall integrates poorly with Vista, there is a known issue with defender and Norton. I do not recommend either product. Use Nod 32 for AV or AVG free use windows firewall and superantispyware for malware protection.


----------



## Maxyclass (Oct 2, 2009)

Hello jenae,
I have the same problem. I am using Vista Business SP2 fully updated. I am however running AVG INternet Security. I had to create a registry key to force windows to start. This way, sometimes it does without my doing anything. Other times, it gives me a prompt that Windows Defender is turned off. Is there something you think i can do?


----------



## Michael York (Nov 3, 2007)

nwood said:


> Whenever I boot up now I find that the Windows Defender icon is not in the system tray, and when I double click on the WD desktop icon there is a message that "Windows Defender is turned off". I can open it without a problem, but it is certainly a nuisance to have to do so manually every time I boot up. I am not sure how long this problem has existed, but it's been at least a week that I know of. Scans appear to run normally, as does Windows Update.
> 
> My OS is Vista Home Premium 32 bit on a Dell machine. I also run NIS 2009 and Webroot AV/AS. I prefer to use the Norton Firewall. All of these apps have been running together without any obvious conflicts. Is it possible that updates to any of them might be responsible for this problem? I doubt very much that malware is to blame because full scans never turn up anything, and I try to run a clean machine.
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can offer some insight.


Hi nwood and Maxyclass,

This is Mike from the Norton Authorized Support Team.

This issue can occur if there is a problem with your installation of Norton Internet Security, and can also be related to missing or corrupted updates from Microsoft. There are no issues with Norton products and Vista with Windows Defender as the other user states. Although some users are able to run Defender alongside Norton Internet Security, it is advised that you disable Defender, and any other real-time security products, as Norton Internet Security will handle this protection for you. Upon fully updating Windows Vista with the latest patches and updating Norton Internet Security, the Security Center should disable Defender and signify that Norton Internet Security is handling these functions for you.

The first thing you should do is to manually run Windows Update, possibly multiple times, until it informs you that there are no more updates available. Reboot as instructed.

I also wanted to let you know that one of the advantages of having a subscription to Norton Internet Security is that you are entitled to free product updates for the life of your subscription. Updating to the latest version is always encouraged, as you can then take advantage of the new and improved features in the latest release to keep your computer protected against the latest threats. Since the 2009 version of Norton Internet Security did not integrate correctly into Windows, please follow the steps below to properly remove the 2009 version and then install the 2010 version.

1. Click on the following link to download the Norton Removal Tool:

Norton Removal Tool and Instructions

2. After you run the tool, please restart your computer. Log into Windows again and run the removal tool again. Restart your computer after it is finished running the second time as well.

3. Click on the link below to download the latest installer for Norton Internet Security 2010. Choose "Save File" and then save the file to a known location on your computer.

Download the latest installer for Norton Internet Security 2010

4. Double-click on the installer to begin the installation. 

5. When the installation is complete, launch Norton Internet Security 2010 and manually run LiveUpdate. If any updates are installed, restart your computer and then run LiveUpdate again. Restart if any more updates are installed.

6. Open Windows Security Center and make sure that both the Windows Firewall and Defender are turned "Off". You should see an indication that Norton is handling this for you.

Please let me know if this resolves the issue.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

jenae said:


> Hi, the solution is simple, Norton it is just not suitable to run on any home computer. Get rid of it, use their uninstaller and use windows firewall the problem with Norton is very poor code and it's firewall integrates poorly with Vista, there is a known issue with defender and Norton. I do not recommend either product. Use Nod 32 for AV or AVG free use windows firewall and superantispyware for malware protection.


I agree 100% with the solution offered by jenae.

It is of course your choice - peace and tranquility over the upcoming Holiday Season by using the Windows Firewall, Windows Defender and the anti-virus of your choice ( my preference - ESET NOD32, or if you prefer a free a/v - AVG 9) or continued suffering with what you currently have or will be installing.

This forum is littered with 1000's of completely dissatisfied users of Internet Security Products - the "personal firewall" found in each is simply not compatible with Vista or Windows 7.

Happy Holidays. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Maxyclass (Oct 2, 2009)

@jcgriff2. does it mean one cannot use an internet security product with windows defender? if so, i dare say something's not right.


----------



## nwood (Apr 28, 2009)

About Norton Internet Security, I have been using the current versions for several years. My experience has not been the greatest in the past, but I do believe NIS 2010 is excellent in most respects, and I have seem some very positive reviews as well. I have not noticed any conflicts with the other security software I have installed.

The original question does remain though, if in fact NIS does not turn off Windows Defender, what does? :sigh:


----------



## Michael York (Nov 3, 2007)

nwood said:


> About Norton Internet Security, I have been using the current versions for several years. My experience has not been the greatest in the past, but I do believe NIS 2010 is excellent in most respects, and I have seem some very positive reviews as well. I have not noticed any conflicts with the other security software I have installed.
> 
> The original question does remain though, if in fact NIS does not turn off Windows Defender, what does? :sigh:


Hi nwood,

To disable Windows Defender simply open the Control Panel and disable it from there. As I had stated in my previous posting, Norton Internet Security 2010 will provide this protection for you.

Thank you,
Mike


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Maxyclass said:


> @jcgriff2. does it mean one cannot use an internet security product with windows defender? if so, i dare say something's not right.


Typically, the Internet Security products turn Windows Defender off. When you turn it back on, the Internet Security product's firewall tends to block the Windows Defender downloads, sometimes causing it to crash.



nwood said:


> About Norton Internet Security, I have been using the current versions for several years. My experience has not been the greatest in the past, but I do believe NIS 2010 is excellent in most respects, and I have seem some very positive reviews as well. I have not noticed any conflicts with the other security software I have installed.
> 
> The original question does remain though, if in fact NIS does not turn off Windows Defender, what does? :sigh:


I have tested all of the Internet Security products - all turned off Windows Defender.

Bottom line - the personal firewall in the Internet Security products tend to block local NETBIOS ports resulting in APPHANGS, then APPCRASHES, when can then become BSODs.

My experiences - 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f21...em-new-system-w-symantec-endpoint-440610.html

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/solved-widnows-update-fails-366125.html - post #3

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f21...on-hibernate-dell-vostro-1500-1-a-421864.html - post #6

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/solved-windows-ie-7-a-413474.html - post #6

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f11...-2009-vs-norton-360-version-3-0-a-385373.html

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/solved-symantec-endpoint-11-0x7e-vista-x64-bsod-370804.html

Happy Holidays!

jcgriff2

.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

I just bookmarked this thread.
I hope MY will come back and help to shed some light on this.
I have tried to use the Symantic forums and could not get to a definitive reason.
If there is a possible solution to the problems that seem to occur I am certain that the folks at TSF would be more than happy t make them more well known. 

Im reasonably certain that it isnt a company secret, but am unsure why the answer isnt more clearly accessible.

I have also noticed, without reading all of the above threads that after Norton removal (sometimes months) internet access (browser use) suddenly becomes impossible.

Ping is possible yet 404 (page not found if I recall correctly) messages in browsers.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_404


----------

